# Public Defender what do you think



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

Just picked up my public defender tonight and I cant wait to shoot it Saturday, anybody have one and if so what do you think about it ?


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Dont have one, but very interested on wat you think and how it shoots? Id love to have one for my ccw, but Im scared its to heavy. Let me know. Tnx, HG


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I cant find a damn holster for it, but its not a range gun which i knew I kinda don't really like it but heck ill keep it loaded with some 000 buck shot and carry it when i find a holster


----------



## BWT (May 12, 2010)

*Reference Holster*

There is an article in the latest Combat Handguns on your pistol and they show it in a Galco YAQ158 holster. Looks good.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that Simply Rugged makes a holster for your, um, pistol.
Click on: Leather gun holster, concealed carry holster - Simply Rugged Holsters


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

mine came in today going to pick it up tomorrow i have a tagula pancake holster for it i got mine in stainless steel im so ready to go pick her up and bring her home lol


----------



## Allterrain (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new Defender. One of these days I'm going to break down and buy one of those. You gotta have a shotgun to hunt birds, gotta have a rifle to hunt deer, gotta have a pistol for self defence, you gotta have a Judge ---well---because they are just cool!!:supz:


----------

